# Gravely transmission oil



## Wes (Nov 20, 2009)

I am rebuilding my transmission and want to use the oil recommended but cannot find what a book suggests. 10W30 non detergent API of SC. Can anyone help me?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Wes!

I found some at Tractor Supply and Rural King. I think the SC was a quality rating and any letter later in the alphabet is better and acceptable. Or at least thats what I've been told. So if the oil sold is non detergent and has an API of SJ you are good to go. 

Andy


----------

